# What does it mean?



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

HD-noch zugelassen ??
fast normal??
a-fast normal?



Im reading pedigrees this morning. and the amount of things I don't know is just over-whelming!

and can anyone recommend a good german translater? the only German I know is counting to 10 and a couple words that can't be said in public...


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know what HD stands for, but noch zugelassen translates to "still qualified". I dont know how that relates to pedigrees though.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I know the HD, it's the hip dysplasia rating. at least I thought that was.

so, "still qualifies" would be a passing grade? but probably the lower end of the spectrum?

thanks for the help!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DainerraI know the HD, it's the hip dysplasia rating. at least I thought that was.
> 
> so, "still qualifies" would be a passing grade? but probably the lower end of the spectrum?
> 
> thanks for the help!


Yes to all three.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

anyone know a good german translator?

Mittelgross, mittelkraftig, sehr gut pigmentiert, typvoll. hoher Widerist, gute Oberlinie, Kruppe etwas kurz und leicht abfallend. Gute Winkel in Vor- und Hinterhand, korrekte Front, kraftvolle Aktionen. TSB ausgepreagt


I got something about good pigment? and something else is good, but I have no idea what? 

babel fish tells me:

Medium sized, mittelkraftig, very well pigments, typeful. high Widerist, good upper line, croup somewhat briefly and easily dropping. Good angles in pre and rear spar and, correct front, strong actions. UCB ausgepreagt

helps a bit, but still has some untranslated words. Probably things that are more dog world specific?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

ask Patti!


----------



## Fangz (Jun 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerraanyone know a good german translator?
> 
> Mittelgross, mittelkraftig, sehr gut pigmentiert, typvoll. hoher Widerist, gute Oberlinie, Kruppe etwas kurz und leicht abfallend. Gute Winkel in Vor- und Hinterhand, korrekte Front, kraftvolle Aktionen. TSB ausgepreagt
> 
> ...


Medium sized, medium build, very nice coat colors, typeful.
High shoulder, good upper line croup somewhat short and slightly sloping. 
Good angulation in the rear and front legs, correct front build, strong action in gait. TSB well developed. 

I do not know what TSB is tho. Got to look it up here shortly. 

EDIT : TSB is drive - well developed drive - as in prey drive, working drive.

Hope it helps a lil.


----------



## Fangz (Jun 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DainerraHD-noch zugelassen ??
> fast normal??
> a-fast normal?
> 
> ...


HD noch zugelassen = passed - but the lowest rating possible to still pass

HD fast normal = almost normal - would think that translates to OFA good.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I knew that this would be the place to ask for quick answers









it gives me a huge heads up for figuring out some of the other things.

so what is HD a-fast normal? 
Just trying to make the most of an afternoon completely ALONE. well, Rayden is here, but he'd rather be pestered by the squirrels


----------



## Fangz (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is what I found out by googling and we all know that not everything that is posted on the web is also the truth. But the most consistent answer i got from it was :

HD a fast normal - a stands for Ausland (Foreign Country) - I assume the HD test was done in a country outside of Germany.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ah ha! got it. since the pedigree I am looking contains dogs from Czech bloodlines that would make sense.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I just wanted to add, I don't use translators, I usually just look it up in a German Dictionary. My favorite currently is Beolingus, It was recommended by a friend from Germany. 

Here is the site:
http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/dings.cgi?lang=en;service=deen


----------

